# Weedeater Featherlite FX26SC leaks



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Starts easily, runs good, does not smoke, but leaks black fuel out of the muffler assy. Not real bad, but enough to be a nuisance. What comes out of the assy looks almost like dirty engine oil. Took it apart looking to clean the spark arrester, but can't seem to find one. ?? Looked at the parts list and they do not show one in the IPL. Possible bad gasket somewhere? I am using 40:1 fuel mixture. Suggestions?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

WildcatKY said:


> Starts easily, runs good, does not smoke, but leaks black fuel out of the muffler assy. Not real bad, but enough to be a nuisance. What comes out of the assy looks almost like dirty engine oil. Took it apart looking to clean the spark arrester, but can't seem to find one. ?? Looked at the parts list and they do not show one in the IPL. Possible bad gasket somewhere? I am using 40:1 fuel mixture. Suggestions?


Sounds like an accumulation of gunk in the muffler from a too rich mixture or from adding SeaFoam or Chevron Techron to the mixture, burn it out with a torch. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If your fuel mix is a little old, it can also cause this as you don't get a complete burn. Make sure you are using fresh mix no older then 4 to 6 weeks from the day you purchased at the pump. You can also use the pre-mix to help eliminate issues caused from stale fuel.


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Geo- Have never added anything to gas except oil, and have always been very precise when mixing oil/gas. 30YR- Using fresh fuel. You're right, I think I am not getting a complete burn. The oil that is leaking is on the outside of the muffler. It does smoke a little when I first start it. (Until the oil on the outside of the muffler burns off.) Then, at idle is does not smoke, but when I throttle up to full, white smoke comes out of the muffler exhaust opening. Does this indicate it is getting too much gas? I see that the hi/lo adjustment screws require a special tool (which I do not have). Any tricks, or do I need to buy the tool?
Thanks to both for input.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

WildcatKY said:


> Geo- Have never added anything to gas except oil, and have always been very precise when mixing oil/gas. 30YR- Using fresh fuel. Your right, I think I am not getting a complete burn. The oil that is leaking is on the outside of the muffler. It does smoke a little when I first start it. (Until the oil on the outside of the muffler burns off.) Then, at idle is does not smoke, but when I throttle up to full, white smoke comes out of the muffler exhaust opening. Does this indicate it is getting too much gas? I see that the hi/lo adjustment screws require a special tool (which I do not have). Any tricks, or do I need to buy the tool?
> Thanks to both for input.


What type of protection is one the H/L screws, caps, spline, pacman,DD,D. someone has a solution. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

There are no plastic limiter caps on this Zama carb that can be pulled off, like I have seen on other carbs. The screws are recessed about an 1/8 inch in the carb housing and do not have a slot to use a screw driver on. The ends have a spline on them that require this special tool (#530035560) to adjust the settings. I have tried needle-nose pliers, but they are too thick at the ends to reach into the opening. I'll think of something.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If it has the spline type you can use the electrical fittings shown below, force one over the screw, remove the screw and cut a slot in it or just adjust it. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Geogrubb: Ingenious! Tried it, and it works great. Carb needed minor adjustment. Stopped the smoking on FT, but still leaks a little fuel out exhaust. I think I need to rebuild the carb, possible bad needle valve or metering diaphragm?


----------

